# Epson 5030UB Projector Mount!



## kwalitystuff (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll ask my question a different way:

Epson 5030UB owners, Please Check In !

What is your projector ceiling mount distance?

I have 8' ceilings with a 120" diag fixed screen ... I just need to know if the online calculator is lying to me. (it says I need to mount the projector 3 1/2 feet down from the ceiling).

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

There is an impressive amount of lens shift on that projector. I've got mine on a standard 6 inch mount on a 9 ft ceiling throwing to a 110" screen and it adjusted perfectly.


----------



## kwalitystuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Chris !! That's the response I was hoping for


----------

